# Building a trough feeder...



## JasonF

I know alot of people are asking about trough feeder plans and the fact is that there are none unless you want to spend a couple of hundered dollars for a set.  I have also been looking for plans online and I came acrossed this thread from another forum.  Personally, I like this design alot and I feel anyone with a bit of common since should be able to figure out how to build a trough feeder just by looking at it.  Anyway, I hope this helps some of those who are wishing to build thier own feeders.

http://www.qdmaforums.com/showthread.php?t=8151&highlight=trough+feeder


----------



## habersham hammer

*Thanks*

I have a great place to put one - may use this pattern!


----------



## Sylvan

It's a nice looking feeder. I'm not fond of using hardware cloth in the bottoms though. I prefer using 1x4's with a small gap between each.


----------



## Browning Slayer

I'm kinda fond of mine.. Cost me about $15 for the waterproofing stain and the rest was stuff I had. The one on the right will hold 175lbs and each could hold more with different size totes in it. 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## addictedtodeer

great idea about the totes.


----------



## JasonF

I like yours too Browning Slayer!  I was checking them out a while back.  It just goes to show that you don't have to have some elaborate plans in order to get the job done...well done!


----------



## kickers

got this one for $90.00 but i also bought pelleted feed. they normally cost around $150.00. no rust top comes off to move, light
weight i love it.


----------



## miketrike

The piebald looks like a dwarf


----------



## kevincox

Nice pics at your feeder!


----------



## fountain

kickers--where did you get it.  i like that.  i like the roof coming offe even better.  we made 3 last year and move one today.  we built ours like they have on the banks farm with the metal roof.  we move one today--i would have rather left that one to rot and built another one.  it was a pain and took forever--they are heavy and it is super hard to move w/o cutting the top off(it hangs everything and messes up the tin).  we opted to leave the top on--never do that again--actually hope i never have to move one again.


----------



## tonandhalfsteve

*trough feeders*

How do you keep critters (squirrels, raccoons, crows, etc.) out of the feeders?  I've got the fattest squirrels in the county!  And, with the price of corn, I am not crazy about continuing to feed them.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Might add a "V" type hopper to hold the corn, with 3" opening
at the bottom to allow gravity to feed the corn down as it is
consumed...We had 3 feeders which held about 200 lbs of
corn each...Had a slanted roof to shead water away to keep
the corn dry....Did not have to worry about wet soggy corn....
Turks loved then...Would gather around the feeders like chickens...


----------



## bilgerat

miketrike said:


> The piebald looks like a dwarf



It does .. we have a dwarf spike buck on our club, weve seen him sevral times but I cant get a photo of him, Im gonna put a cam on my feeder this spring and try to get that little midgets picture!


----------



## jai bo

The 1/2 of a 55 gal. drum looks like the best....You can use the plastic drums and cut a small slit down the length fer drainage these feeders are best fer minerals and supplements...Just gotta make sure the roof is high enough so the bucks don't get clostraphobic...


----------



## kickers

tonandhalfsteve said:


> How do you keep critters (squirrels, raccoons, crows, etc.) out of the feeders? I've got the fattest squirrels in the county! And, with the price of corn, I am not crazy about continuing to feed them.


 
feed them pelleted feed high in protien and minerals, and the coons and squirrels don't seem to eat it. although you may have to mix a little corn with it to start with then gradually just the pellets. good luck!
             "meadows edge"  is what i feed besides the normal ingredients it also has alfalfa mill in it.   contact ed meadows 706-551-6362


----------



## dxring

I have a feeder just like that and cant remember who makes it   
I bought it at the buckarama last year and Im looking to buy a couple more. Do you know who makes it or where I can get them


----------



## gadeerwoman

dxr, if you are asking about the tin roof, half barrel feeder, they are made by a gun in Eatonton. Wayne Clifton I think. Athens Seed used to carry his feeders so they probably have his number around or check whitepages.com. Used to have a bunch of them and only once did we have 1 ever get blown over and we never staked them down. They come with a removable roof and stakes to peg them down. They will last for years and years...unless you have hogs around.


----------

